# Wat is d best thing to buy in USA rite now(gadgets or otherwise) ??



## vinyasmusic (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi .... Guys .... 

My fren is coming from USA in few weeks .... I wanna buy something good from der ... .Wats d best option .... My budget is around Rs6K .... Preferably a good gadget ....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

ipod NaNO can be 1 option


----------



## desiibond (Feb 25, 2011)

if you read lot of books: Kindle 3 or B&N Nook
if you like music and movies: cowon j3 8GB (microSD support) or zune HD 16GB


----------



## chintan786 (Feb 26, 2011)

US made A15 rifle... cost u less than 2000USD... it's kill deal


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> US made A15 rifle... cost u less than 2000USD... it's *kill *deal



Sure......  

BTW try to get XBOX 360 or PS3. At least get yourself some chocolates... Like After 8.....


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> US made A15 rifle... cost u less than 2000USD... it's kill deal



hope this would be your last post that doesn't make any sense and looks more like a troll post.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ LOL!! That was a great laugh.

@OP
A laptop (it costs much lesser there), Some Apple products, A Roomba(mandatory).


----------



## desiibond (Feb 26, 2011)

@pauldmps his budget is 6k. i don't think he can get a laptop for that price.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

he can get some exciting mobile deals there. at 6-7k, some good mobiles should be available.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 26, 2011)

^^ Like ???

@Desiibond

I know his budget. I guess the list is according to my budget.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 26, 2011)

but for any electronics item he purchase from dere.. he wont get any warranty?
so should we advice purchasing such things from USA?


----------



## chintan786 (Feb 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> hope this would be your last post that doesn't make any sense and looks more like a troll post.



Well I had no intentions to ruin this thread...I like weapons and weapon systems and like to own one....and  think as a suggestion it was not bad either...

Coming back to topic... I want to know can we buy iphone on contract and like $49 deal given by few carriers and then jail break it in India..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Like ???



don't know but he can get some mobile like Orange San Francisco there for same price, i guess.


----------



## azzu (Feb 26, 2011)

a roomba is a good option

How about R/c heli (or other R/c stuff)


----------



## vinyasmusic (Feb 28, 2011)

@ Azzu ....

wat r u tokin of ......... 

@sam.shab 
Wich would be the best mobile to get ... im using LG optimus One rite now ....

@pauldmps
Wich laptop is d best .... if i wer buying one... i wuld need a GFX card .... and max budget wuld be Rs 35K

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

@ Azzu .... 

Roomba as in Vaccum Cleaner ???

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

@ Chintan i like ur Q .......


i would also want some details .... if it wer possible i wuld go for Moto Atrix


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 28, 2011)

ThinkGeek :: Stuff for Smart Masses


----------



## vinyasmusic (Feb 28, 2011)

Some1 plz  clear my dilemma


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2011)

vinyasmusic said:


> Some1 plz  clear my dilemma



if you are using LG O1, stick to it. 

check Dell Inspiron 15 and Sony E-series for laptops inside 35k.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

Check this:

Newegg.com - lenovo IdeaPad Y560 (0646-5LU) NoteBook Intel Core i5 480M(2.66GHz) 15.6" 4GB Memory DDR3 1066 500GB HDD 5400rpm DVD±R/RW ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730
This laptop costs about 50k in India whereas only 36k in US ($799.99 = 36.2k approx). Also the HD 5730 graphics can handle most recent games on medium-high settings on decent frame rates.


Another model HP DV7 series:
HP Pavilion dv7 and dv7t series | HP® Official Store

Configure it with 1GB HD 5650 which is almost the same performance as the HD 5730.
This laptop has a huge 17.3" screen & is not available in India. It will cost about $749.99 (Rs. 34k).

Two things you must consider before getting a laptop from the US are:


1. That you can avail the warranty here in India.

2. That the laptop is designed to work in a hotter climate like that of India.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 1, 2011)

HP is not advisable as far as warrranty from other country goes ..... Dell has a provision for warranty transfer  .... 
Any other suggestions .... how about IPhone 3Gs ???

But im an Android fan ...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think that the iPhone would cost substantially lesser in the US (without contract) & you'll have hassles getting it unlocked even if you buy it without contract.

Other members might suggest you Android phones which are not yet available in India(I can't think any of such)


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 1, 2011)

yes without contract it costs around 550$ 
........ with At&T contract its just 50$ ............ should i go for it ?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

You won't be able to get a contract device here. Your friend (or whoever purchases the phone) has to pay the monthly contracts even if the phone is not used.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 1, 2011)

i dint get you ........

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

If we (the tourist) is purchasing it ? .............

OH ! God .... i wanna buy it .... but don want to end up using it just like an IPOD


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 1, 2011)

The prices you saw are carrier (network) subsidized under contract which is the system in the US. 

That is, you need to pay a hefty amount per-month to the carrier for you data plan (about 2-3k) for a specified time (about 1-2 years). 

And in this time-duration, you cannot switch carriers, it is illegal to do so & handset is also locked to that particular carrier.

Your friend will still have to pay the monthly rentals until the contract ends.

If you purchase as a tourist, you'll have to buy it for the off-contract price which is almost the same as in India.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey .... i have heard people who havent activated the IPhone (taken from USA)and brought it here ... And get it cracked and unlocked here .... and USE .........


----------

